# Does ANYONE have a link to the JXD s7300b original firmware



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jun 28, 2017)

Other links are DEAD!!! Please!!! I need the original firmware to flash to my JXD. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2017)

Official website, ka-ching!
http://www.jxd.hk/s7300-firmware/


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 5, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Official website, ka-ching!
> http://www.jxd.hk/s7300-firmware/


The links on there are dead


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 5, 2017)

Try these, untested other than getting the download window to appear:

preloaded:
https://web.archive.org/web/20160307235921/http://jxdhk.yesigame.com/yuzhuan/S7300B_EN30608.rar

USB:
https://web.archive.org/web/2016031...esigame.com/S7300-JXD-V4.2.1-20131030_USB.rar

SD:
https://web.archive.org/web/2016030...yesigame.com/S7300-JXD-V4.2.1-20131030_SD.rar


----------



## Jayro (Jul 5, 2017)

Why didn't you back it up first? Surely there's an app for that.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Why didn't you back it up first? Surely there's an app for that.


NANDroid backup takes awhile and requires a rooted phone.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 5, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> NANDroid backup takes awhile and requires a rooted phone.


I believe Titanium Backup can do a NANDroid backup without ROOT, but I could be wrong... Been years since I've needed it.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 9, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> Try these, untested other than getting the download window to appear:
> 
> preloaded:
> https://web.archive.org/web/20160307235921/http://jxdhk.yesigame.com/yuzhuan/S7300B_EN30608.rar
> ...


Thanks, will try them



Jayro said:


> Why didn't you back it up first? Surely there's an app for that.


Got it with a cfw already installed


----------

